# Help reattaching label on large Apothecary bottle.



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 10, 2020)

I just bought a large Apothecary bottle today and it has a little burden on it. Part of the label has been taped back on with clear tape and a big part of it is hanging. What is the proper procedure for sticking this back on the bottle. Clear tape or glue ? If glue what type of glue? A suggested brand ? Some glue isn’t suitable for glass.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 10, 2020)

Would mod Podge work


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 10, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Would mod Podge work


Sounds perfect.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 10, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Would mod Podge work


I don’t know how soaking something in to a 90 plus year old paper would do though.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 10, 2020)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I don’t know how soaking something in to a 90 plus year old paper would do though.


I don’t either. Many try it on some old paper that isn’t valuable to you first


----------

